# Laser edge finder for peanuts



## spikec

I've been messing with lasers for a while and wanted to buy a laser edge finder for my mini mill. They were kind of pricey, so I decided to make one myself with some scraps I had.

Parts needed: 1.5" aluminum round rod
Laser diode, about $4 on ebay. I used just a dot but you could also use a crosshair lens.
CR2032 lithium ion cell
Cell holder for above
Clicky switch from old flashlight
3 grub screws to aid in positioning laser module
Hook-up wire and solder

Sorry I didn't document each step but I'm kind of a novice with machining and you guys could probably machine this a lot better than me. I made it to fit in a 3/4" R8 collet, but in hindsight I shoulda just machined an R8 taper right into it, it would give more clearance in the Z-axis. It probably isn't all that accurate compared to an old fashioned edge finder, but it was fun to make!


----------



## Richardvonmann

That's pretty cool! I was thinking on the same sort of lines for my manual band mill, thinking of projecting a lazer line down the length of a log so I know where my blade is going to cut, the subject has been brought up, but no real success so far among the crew.


----------



## spikec

This is really an easy project. Those cheap laser modules come with a resister and only need 3 volts. I used a CR2032 because I had a bunch of them but they kind of drive the size of the barrel. You could use smaller button cells and make  the barrel thinner. The hardest part was threading the wires into the tube and out through the milled recesses. 

Overall, it works pretty well, I use it to line up the vice and/or material in a hurry when close tolerances don't matter - which pretty much everything I do at my level of skill ;-)


----------



## jastone502

Looks really cool, bet it was fun to make, I have been thin:nuts:king of making one for tooling center on my lathe. will let ya know when its done.


----------



## eac67gt

:think1:Good thinking. I never considered using them in the shop while the whole time they are on my hand power tools and I use them for laying out construction projects and to make it worse my son uses the machine shop for making laser host for sell. I will have to think how I can put them to use. Thanks for the ideas! :thumbsup:
Ed


----------



## metal222

spikec said:


> I've been messing with lasers for a while and wanted to buy a laser edge finder for my mini mill. They were kind of pricey, so I decided to make one myself with some scraps I had.
> 
> Parts needed: 1.5" aluminum round rod
> Laser diode, about $4 on ebay. I used just a dot but you could also use a crosshair lens.
> CR2032 lithium ion cell
> Cell holder for above
> Clicky switch from old flashlight
> 3 grub screws to aid in positioning laser module
> Hook-up wire and solder
> 
> Sorry I didn't document each step but I'm kind of a novice with machining and you guys could probably machine this a lot better than me. I made it to fit in a 3/4" R8 collet, but in hindsight I shoulda just machined an R8 taper right into it, it would give more clearance in the Z-axis. It probably isn't all that accurate compared to an old fashioned edge finder, but it was fun to make!
> 
> View attachment 45208
> View attachment 45209
> View attachment 45210



I like the peanuts part, the ideal is a very good one that can be used for so many different jobs, well done


----------



## metal222

I like the peanuts part, and the job was well done, thanks


----------



## L98fiero

Looks good, spikec! I like the idea, too, I'm thinking bandsaw!!!


----------



## Pitchfire

I use mine all the time.


----------



## Chucketn

+1 on one for my bandsaw. That would make cutting stock so much faster!

Chuck


----------



## eac67gt

I understand that this may make edge finding easier and quicker to setup your zeros, is that true? Does it reduce time and is it as accurate as using the edge finder? Trust me I am always looking for a way to make things easier.
And thanks for the great idea on the bandsaw. I had one on my compound miter saw but took it off so it is laying around somewhere. I need to find it and mount it somehow to my bandsaw.
Ed


----------



## spikec

I guess ultimately it's as only as accurate as the drill/reamer you use for the mounting hole, but I use it to quickly indicate my vise. It's also good for locating spots you want to drill.


----------



## eac67gt

I am looking at all the uses I can come up with in theshop but at this time am overwhelmed with other projects. I did however talk tomy son and he said the laser, used on the mill, can be accurate within at leastthousandths so it should be close enough for me. I need to get the anodizingproject and lathe compound rebuild out of the way then I can start pursuinglasers. I have two lasers here one 10mw red and the other a 15mw red which both are to power hungry for general application. I need to get some 5mw to try and build some tool aides. Will have to let you know how I make out when I start working on them.
Ed


----------



## mech1

Like the idea. Do you have any indication how accurate you can find edges on mill? How repeatable is the edge finding?

Werner


----------



## spikec

Yeah, I'd stick with the 5mw red modules. The Greens (532n) are too bright even at 5mw and the blurays (407nm) not bright enough and give poor contrast, with my table at least. I didn't bother testing a blue diode (445nm) because the ones I have are too strong and would reflect all over the place.


----------



## eac67gt

The cool thing is there are lenses to put on the ends of these to project patterns, like a cross hair for intance. I got two recently one was a circle with a dot and the other a simple crosshair. They were for use on a rifle for close quarters and man does both of them make it easy to point the gun. I made mounts for a friend to attach these lasers with. Anyway back to the laser they do make these for industry but can get salty but as "spikec" has found out it is easy to make one and cheap. The parts are readily available and easy to get. One source of laser parts I buy from is aixiz.com but there are many places to purchase the parts. Also in my latest The Home Shop Machinist magazine there is a advertisement for such a product by www.lasercenteredgefinder.com. It looks like it is pretty accurate if adjusted properly and should be easy enough to locate the vise for x-y zeroing. I can't wait to try this but right now I am working on my first anodizing project and so far WOW. ))


----------



## David Kirtley

eac67gt said:


> . I can't wait to try this but right now I am working on my first anodizing project and so far WOW. ))



And when do we get to see the results?


----------



## eac67gt

Assemblying the project right now for my friend but I had to make new focus knob for the laser because the laser module lense does not fit snuggly into the knob I made. So now that I made a new knob I am in the process of anodizing it. As soon as I get the project assembled I will take pics. If we want to talk about anodizing project we can start new thread because I think I am dragging this thread off track of  "spikec's" original topic. Sorry if I am, I am new to this.
The parts I did anodizie are part of a laser and flashlight combo for on a shotgun. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## spikec

Nope, you're right on track with the anodyzing project, it's something I'm about to do with a bunch of stuff eagerly wait your results! I might try this method, which uses sodium bisulfate instead of full-up sulfuric acid.


----------



## eac67gt

Here are some photos of the anodizing I just did. Two are of the laser and flashlight mounts I made for my friend's shotgun and the other is a aluminum scrap I made playing with the rotary table. The gear I highly polished than anodized using black dye. It kept a really nice shine but the black is not as dark as the other parts I did that were left with a brush finish. The other parts are the tube mount on the shotgun and then the two mounts for the laser and flashlight. Also I anodized the laser and flashlight bodies after stripping the anodizing off with Greased Lightning. Also the laser host was anodized after I machined that to fit the flashlight tube. I hope this makes sense. Also I used the anodizing method "spikec" talked about using the sodium bisulfate. The anodizing was pretty easy but I must stress the importance of having the parts clean, clean, clean.
Ed


----------



## David Kirtley

I picked up the materials for the sodium bisulphate method but have not actually had anything to try to anodize. I have been mostly been working with steel until this latest ball turner project I have been working on.  I also picked up one of those cheap craftsman powdercoating systems but have not bought a toaster oven or powder yet.

So many projects, so little time.


----------



## David Kirtley

eac67gt said:


> Here are some photos of the anodizing I just did.
> Ed



Those look great. Somewhere I also have a bottle of purple dye to try with. I tend more toward clown than tactical


----------



## eac67gt

After looking this whole thread over I want to apologize to "spikec" if I have hijacked his thread. I did not mean to pull it off topic.
On topic I have ordered some laser modules and want to pursue some of the ideas in using them on machines. Once I have worked on this I will let everyone know what I have come up with good or bad. I seem to have lots of good ideas but they never workout like I hope they will. I guess experimenting is the only way to find out.
Ed


----------



## spikec

Ed, no apologies necessary -- you got me fired up to finally learn to anodyze. The laser project was so simple I had to think twice about posting it. Besides, I'm an old guy and nothing bothers me anymore...


----------



## Flightmap

eac67gt said:


> After looking this whole thread over I want to apologize to "spikec" if I have hijacked his thread. I did not mean to pull it off topic.
> On topic I have ordered some laser modules and want to pursue some of the ideas in using them on machines. Once I have worked on this I will let everyone know what I have come up with good or bad. I seem to have lots of good ideas but they never workout like I hope they will. I guess experimenting is the only way to find out.
> Ed



Have seen Dan Gelbart's video series?  He has a QUILL MOUNT center finder on his mill.  I have been trying to find plans for his laser center finder, but no joy.  I really like the idea of a quill month over a spindle mount (quick checks with tool still mounted).  Also, John  Norman has an adaptation of Dan's idea on you tube.


----------



## Rick Leslie

Neat idea and definitely in my price range. How did you insure the laser was true to the spindle bore?


----------



## spikec

Rick Leslie said:


> Neat idea and definitely in my price range. How did you insure the laser was true to the spindle bore?



Well, we did our best to, but I really didn't have a way to gnat's ass it other than "yep, that looks about right!" Seems pretty accurate, but then again I'm not building rocket valves  ;-)


----------



## hermetic

It's a good idea, if you ever NEED to find the edge of a peanut......................Seriously though It is also on my list of projects, and as someone above has mentioned, so is Dan Gelberts rotating centre finder. Thanks for the post.
Phil
UK


----------



## Rbeckett

Slicker than glass.  I like it and I could go ahead and make the shank MT2 and have a really nice tool setup quickly.  Thanks for the parts list and idea!!!
Bob


----------



## GK1918

Nice, time for an ole codger to get with it, it wont be long before the safety Nazis classify cigarette paper as asbestos or lead??
why?  guess I'm just to lazy to stick a center finder up there but its a 100 yr old method that works......................

sam



ah  oh, laser in the shop with a shop cat;  that will be  interesting  !


----------



## kd4gij

Cool! I will take one. Do you prefer roasted or boiled peanuts?:lmao:


----------



## stupoty

Flightmap said:


> Have seen Dan Gelbart's video series?  He has a QUILL MOUNT center finder on his mill.  I have been trying to find plans for his laser center finder, but no joy.  I really like the idea of a quill month over a spindle mount (quick checks with tool still mounted).  Also, John  Norman has an adaptation of Dan's idea on you tube.



I saw a youtube vid of a chap who had it mounted at a variable able for centering the mill on an existing hole, it was quite clever and simple, im gona google now and see if its the same one 

Stuart

just searced it, yup, adjustment via quill i had forgoten that


----------



## SWARFEATER

check the july hmsc newsletter. there is one with 2 lasers that you use while machine is running, eliminates all runout so is quite accurate. I myself use a centering scope I got years ago. the crosshairs are .0004 wide at 6", more than good enough for anything I do.http://homemetalshopclub.org/news/14/newsletter1407.pdf#page=5


----------

